
So How Do You Pronounce “R'lyeh”, Anyway? - AndrewDucker
http://www.strangecompany.org/so-how-do-you-pronounce-rlyeh-anyway/
======
Stoo
I subscribe to the apostrophe / boing methodology[0] so "reboinglyeh".

[0]
[http://issendai.livejournal.com/429293.html](http://issendai.livejournal.com/429293.html)

------
paulrpotts
I've always heard it in my head as Urrr LllYeh (sounds a bit like you are
saying "oh yeah," except in a guttural voice, with your mouth full of blood)

------
Varkiil
/ˈɹu.li.a/ or /ɹɪl.ˈai.ɛ/

